# Wonder bun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK this is my darling Cream...my new ebay rescue. OK so not only is he so cuddly, licky, sniffy and cheeky.....

but he can climb the stairs  ....proof...










And he is toilet trained :scared: !!! NOT litter trained....he goes all the way upstairs to use the bathroom!! I didn't take a pic of that...pretty gross to put up!! :thumbup:

He is actaully Super Bunny!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

D'awww bless him, my lot are always racing up and down the stairs. The neighbours must love me when the Germans start, they sound like a herd of elephants :lol::lol:



-adds to must nap list-


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol!! Are Germans bigger than Frenchies? xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo never mastered our stairs that's an awesome rabbit


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Leo never mastered our stairs that's an awesome rabbit


Lol I know. I was surprised by Bernie's post as I have never had a rabbit climb stairs...then again they have rarely been inside!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a house rabbit just never bothered trying really


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> He's a house rabbit just never bothered trying really


Well that's not a bad thing...think in all seriousness I am gonna have to get a baby gate for him! Terrified of him falling down!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Lol!! Are Germans bigger than Frenchies? xx


Not quite they are a lil smaller, they are classed as a large rabbit where as the Frenchie is a giant breed 
Although they can get quite big, my Heather is a whopping 3.6kg


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Not quite they are a lil smaller, they are classed as a large rabbit where as the Frenchie is a giant breed
> Although they can get quite big, my Heather is a whopping 3.6kg


ohhhhhhh!!! Am not good on rabbit breeds. My Jet was a big boy but samller than a Frenchie. He might have been German x ....or something lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

niki87 said:


> ohhhhhhh!!! Am not good on rabbit breeds. My Jet was a big boy but samller than a Frenchie. He might have been German x ....or something lol!


Looking at Jets pics I would probably say dwarf lop cross, his ears aren't saying German to me 

Ohh just found this pic you might like, I have some stairs in the playhouse and this is Rhythm showing them off 










(this was when they were still living outside)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Looking at Jets pics I would probably say dwarf lop cross, his ears aren't saying German to me
> 
> Ohh just found this pic you might like, I have some stairs in the playhouse and this is Rhythm showing them off
> 
> ...


Awww cute bunny!!  Yeah think that's what the vet said coming to think of it. He was a lot bigger than my dwarf lops...but yeah his ears were weird...sometimes up, sometimes down,,,often one up and one down :thumbup: Miss him so much


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awww cute bunny!!  Yeah think that's what the vet said coming to think of it. He was a lot bigger than my dwarf lops...but yeah his ears were weird...sometimes up, sometimes down,,,often one up and one down :thumbup: Miss him so much


I bet you do, they always leave a huge whole in our hearts when they go


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I bet you do, they always leave a huge whole in our hearts when they go


They do...he was similar to Cream...was so friendly it was unreal...more so than Cream really...though would not tolerate being picked up lol! Though I used to be constantly fall over him as he used to circle around my feet when I was walking


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I always wanted a rabbit who can use the loo. When do i pick him up then?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwww cream is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Not quite they are a lil smaller, they are classed as a large rabbit where as the Frenchie is a giant breed
> Although they can get quite big, my Heather is a whopping 3.6kg


nope frenchie's arent classed as giant, no lop breed is 

frenchies are however the largest lop breeds, and are classed as large

most of mine can do stairs the frenchies are buggers for it :lol:

cream is such a cutie bless him


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty pretty boy


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> nope frenchie's arent classed as giant, no lop breed is
> 
> frenchies are however the largest lop breeds, and are classed as large
> 
> ...


Gonna have to agree to disagree on this one me thinks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I always wanted a rabbit who can use the loo. When do i pick him up then?  :lol: :lol:


Ha hands off missy!!! Anyways still gotta teach him to flush!!

Thanks guys! He is adorable and a very pretty boy


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ha hands off missy!!! Anyways still gotta teach him to flush!!


rrr: I can teach him that :yesnod:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> rrr: I can teach him that :yesnod:


Haha I bet you could! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My babies climb the stairs given the chance. Theres pretty good at it. I lost bebe once  couldnt find her anywhere and actually thought she might have run outside if someone had opened the door and i went upstairs on the off chance to see if she had escaped... to find her laid outside the bedroom door flat out fast asleep...  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww that's so sweet. Well he just heads straight up to bathroom now lol. If i want cuddles I have to go find him!! So high maintenance


----------

